# medicated IUI with Clomid or Gonal F?



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello Ladies,

I will be starting treatment in June on my next af.

My consultant has recommended medicated IUI, because of my age and the results from my ORT, (v low amh, low afc, ok fsh).

Last week, I had a hycosy test and my tubes and uterus are fine.

Initially in February, he suggested Gonal F, but at our last consultation last week, he has also offered Clomid.

I sort of had the feeling that he was still leaning toward Gonal F, but my DH and I decided on the clomid purely because it would be would be easier for me as I really hate needles!

The consultant was happy for us to go with which ever route we felt more comfortable with.

My question is has anyone had IUI with Clomid, or Gonal F, or both?

And how did you get on? Did either of the drugs have any negative effects? And any positive results?!?!?

I am having second thoughts about our decision and would appreciate any advice.

Thank you!

yx


----------



## sid123 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi yoyobella,

Just wanted to say hello and wish you good luck. I do believe that clomid works really well for lots of people but not for me. I did not respond wonderfully and after 3 months I got a cyst. And at this point never got to having the iui procedure done. Last month I was put on injections, not gonal f, something beginning with p. I was so scared of the injections but after the first one done by my dh I did my own. Honestly they are fine and I'm a real wimp. 
But to my disappointment they over stimulated me, so last month had to be cancelled. Its so stressful as you wait on every month. I'm now waiting for my AF to arrive but I'm on day 48. This is very unusual for me, I'm normally around day 32. The hospital said its because of the meds. Anyway keep positive and good look. I'm hoping for a better month in June.  
Take care xx


----------



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello sid123,

Thanks for your reply.

It sounds like you did not have the best experience with clomid or the other drug! It seems so many of these treatments are unpredictable. We never know how we will react to the drugs or what the tests will tell us.

So with clomid did you not get any follicles? Or did you over respond? I am not sure from your reply. And what dosage did they have you on?

And with the injections you over responded? Will they be putting you back on the same injection drug next cycle but lower dosage? If you can remember, please let me know what it is and what dosage they gave you.

I really hope your cycle comes back to normal and that they get the balance right for you in June !!

I think for me I am worried that I will not respond to the drugs because of my age, low amh and low antral follicle count, etc. I am worried that my body is too far gone!!

(sigh....)

Thanks again sid123 and good luck!  

yx


----------



## Spice83 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi Yoyobella

I am due to start my chlomid (50mg tablets) tomorrow- days 2-6.  I have my first scan on day 10 (Fri 7th June) and again on Monday 10th June, so I can tell you all about it if you think that will be helpful....I am also keen to hear of positive stories.  We have been ttc for almost 2 years and all tests have come back fine so we are very fortunate on the front; we just have the lovely diagnosis of 'unexplained'.  Will let you know how we get on - wishing you lots of luck.  I had the option of natural iui, chlomid or the injections and i chose chlomid - we can always move up to injections if it doesn't work - that's my reasoning.  Also scared of over stimulation so hoping they keep a close eye on me.

x


----------



## sid123 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi yoyobella,

The most important but yet the hardest thing is to keep positive, never say never. Hopefully one day soon we could both be mummies.   I was on 50mg tablet day 2-6, yes I had follicles but my lining was very thin. That can be a side effect of clomid. The frustrating thing for me is when they scanned me in January everything looked good, but my consultant said I had to have two tracking/practice months to see how my body responded. Then for some reason it gave me a cyst, this had gone a month later. I was on 50ml injections done for 8 days but my scan was too late. If they had me in sooner they could of reduced my meds. Oh well, onwards and upwards. Just need my AF to come now, I've never gone this long.    When do you start ? You will have to keep me updated. What hospital you with? Good luck xxx

Good luck spice83 too x


----------



## sid123 (Oct 1, 2012)

Sorry I forgot to say, yes I start back on the same injections but a lower dose. And I'm going to ask for another scan to keep an eye on things.


----------



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello Ladies,

Spice83: Thanks so much for writing. Yes! I would be very interested to hear about how you get on with clomid and how you go with your scans and everything, side effects, etc.

sid123: I really hope they keep a good eye on you next cycle and that the lower dose works for you.

Please send updates on how you are. We are all learning from each other and it really helps to share this journey with others who understand.

I have been trying to find out more about about clomid vs gonal f and I am still having trouble coming to a decision.

I have read on some US forums that clomid would not normally be recommended for women over 35 and can induce hot flashes, mood swings, head aches.

I have also read on some forums that the quality of the egg is better from gonal f.

The other thing I need to ask about again at my clinic/ consultant, is I think if I am on the gonal f they will monitor me more frequently than if I was on the clomid.

Although I think this will be a good thing, there must be a reason. Is the likelihood of overstim on gonal f higher? I think my consultant said that clomid is a more "natural" treatment in that it works with your own hormones to encourage follicle growth and ovulation. Whereas with gonal f over rides your body's natural process. Ok, so maybe this means more control??

I guess I am just freaking out as this will be my first treatment ever and also that time is a huge thing for me and I really want (need!) this first attempt to count!!

I am 43 and I know that odds are really stacked against me!!!

Yikes!

Well ladies, keep in touch.

yx


----------



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

oh, sid123,

just reread your email.

i will be starting in mid june if af arrives when she should (i am normally pretty regular @ 25 days but last couple months a little longer @ 27-28 days).

i am with a private london clinic called crgh.

yx


----------



## mrscass (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi, I also had chlomid 50mg day 2 to day 6, I had a scan on day 10 and I had one follie that was 22mm I then had the injection to make me release the egg, I think it was ovitrele, I then had iui the following day, I am currently 9 dpo and my test day is 7th June xx


----------



## Tinks27 (May 31, 2011)

My 1st IUI cycle was with Clomid and Gonal F, I had clomid CD2-6 and was meant to have Gonal F CD7, 9 and 11 but by CD9 scan I was looking like I had over responded, I continued a few days with no meds and a few more scans later was cancelled due to 4 large follicles and another 2 close by.
I had taken Gonal F previously with an IVF cycle so knew how I reacted to it and didn't think the clomid would ever be worse but how wrong was i? it made me feel so miserable and depressed, angry and just very annoyed with the world, not to mention how badly I was snapping at every one. I'd never take clomid again.
My next IUI cycle was just Gonal F and went much smoother, unfortunately didn't end in a BFP but if I were to do it again it would certainly be with Gonal F.

Lots of luck to you!


----------



## Aces (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi ladies....

Hope you don't mind me jumping In ... 
Last month I started with 75 of genial f and I responded too well so we had to abandon because there where to many follies (naughty follies) I'm so scared of needles but honestly they are fine you Are doing it for a good reason keep reminding your self of that... .. this month we are doing clomid so fingers crossed I respond ok... I've heard of side affects from clomid and also that they are to help you ovulate if you dont ovulate on your own So I'm kind of confused as to why they would give them to me?? I may have my wires crossed here can any one give me some advice please..... Thanks 

Good luck to you all hope you get your BFP


----------



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello Ladies!

Thanks so much for all the responses!

mrscass: Did they do a follow up scan to make sure you ovulated? what was the result of your OTD?! I wish you all the best for a BFP! Please let us know!!  

Tinks27: I am really sorry to hear you did not react well to the clomid. It really does seem to mess with the emotions! I am really glad you felt better on the gonal f. I guess it takes time to figure out what works best for everyone.

Aces: Jump away! We are all this together! I am sorry to hear that your last treatment got cancelled due to too many follies. Seems ironic doesn't it? For IVF this would be good thing, right? It seems to me that this is what makes medicated IUI so tricky. We have to get the balance just right, not too little, not too much. My consultant says that gonal F is quite strong.

My consultant is really good at explaining things, bit sometimes my brain gets kinda full! and I miss bits or don't get it quite right.

I think the point of the medicated IUI is to produce more than follicle, which we would not normally do on our own.

So far as I understand it, clomid works by encouraging the ptuitary gland to produce FSH (follicle stimulating hormone) which encourages follicle growth. It blocks the estrogen receptors so your body produces more estrogen which encourages more follicles... I think this helps some women ovulate and others to produce more than one follicle.
It works with your body's natural hormones. So I guess this might be why it can have the side effect of mood swings, as it is throwing our hormones off balance?

With gonal F, it directly stimulates the ovary, so I imagine this may be why it has fewer side effects. It also pretty strong stuff. And they can adjust the dosage depending on the follicle growth.

AFM: I have started AF today so will be going in for my first u/s scan tomorrow to see where I am starting from. And I will get medications, etc.  

I spoke with my consultant this afternoon and talked to him about my concerns with the clomid. He said he thinks the clomid would be a really good starting point for me. It's gentler and more natural than the gonal f and depending on how I respond, we can always top up with gonal f, (thanks Tinks27 for mentioning this. I would never have thought this was an option)

I am a bit nervous about the side effects of clomid, but I have faith in my consultant. So I will follow his advice for now.

I am excited and scared all rolled into one. I hope I sleep tonight!!

Please everyone keep us updated on how you are!! And I wish you all the best!!  

Big hugs all round!

yx


----------



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello All,

Just a little update.

I completed m 5 day course of 100 mg clomid over the weekend.

I have to say I have not any side  effects and feel totally normal. But maybe this is common for the first cycle?

I go to the clinic tomorrow morning for a u/s scan so we shall see how my follies & uterus lining are doing.

I feel no different..... I wonder if the drugs have had any affect?

Aces: How did the iui go? i really hope the change of plan proves to have a happy result!

Everyone else, i hope you are well.

yx


----------



## Aces (Apr 27, 2013)

Hî yoyobella thanks for your reply I feel a lot better about the clomid now   

So glad you had no side affects fingers crossed its worked for you   keep me updated hope you get your BFP 

And wasn't allowed to go ahead with my iui this cycle I've got to wait until the next that will be the end of this month beginning of next month I'm just playing the waiting game now.. I'm not getting my hopes up in case I respond to well again fingers crossed I don't. Will keep you informed 

Aces x


----------



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

oh aces, I am an idiot. I misread your earlier email and got mixed up about your iui. Sorry!

I had my fist u/s scan this morning to see how I did with the clomid. on the left, I have one dominant follicle and two smaller ones, (that's 1 more than I started with!). And I am quiet on the right side. Mi lining looks a little thin but the dr did not seem conceded. She said she thought it looked fine. I will be going in for the rest of the week for daily scans to bets predict when I ovulate on my own and check lining, etc. I will let you know how it goes!!

I am not sure how much the clomid did for me though and I wonder if I would have had the same result with out the drugs. But at least it is a cheap option so worth a go definitely. You and some of the other ladies were quite sensitive to the clomid and it makes me wonder if my body is just really sluggish?

Let me know how things go later this month!!

yx


----------



## Aces (Apr 27, 2013)

Yoyobella no need to say sorry... Good luck I have my fingers crossed for you.. 

This is my first time having clomid.. I'm on the lowest dose as they fear having any dose of gonal f will be to much.. But I'm thinking the same as you is it worth it. Is it going to do nothing or will it work to well..  I've got a bad feeling this time I'm not sure if its because I had a canceled cycle last time and I expect it again.

Fingers crossed we get our BFP ladies


----------

